# 15 month old pygmy goat vaginal prolapse



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

So my doe began having a vaginal prolapse three weeks ago. I have taken her to my vet three times. The first time he tried shots to bring the swelling down. The second time he stitched her to keep everything from coming out. He told me to cut the stitch when she was ready to deliver and to keep a very close eye on her. I had some stuff I was in the middle of doing and she began labor signs, detached ligaments, pawing, restless, discharge, very vocal, arching of the back...a lot of the signs. So to be safe I cut the stitches on Thursday after noon. Thursday night she began prolapsting again. This time I knew how to put it back in because my vet showed me and Monday morning I brought her back to see him. He said she was beginning to dilate so he didn't want to do the stitches again and told me to keep an even closer watch on her. My mom n I have been taking turns so we can get rest. Every 15 minutes or so because we keep having to help get stuff put back in her. I'm cleaning with warm filtered water before we do because the vet recommended that over anything else. I could use some more input if anyone else has been thru this? All the information I've found about prolapse has all been after delivery. Please?


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch

Ohh geez. I haven't seen a prolapse like that. I have no advice but to keep a close eye on her. I don't think I would leave her at all until she delivers.


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats

Me, personally, with her being that small I'd empty out a bathroom and clean it up for her to go into and line the floor so it isn't slippery, old clean towels would work, just so she isn't falling on the tile. It would save you from being outside all the time and a cleaner area for her. I don't know anything about it, but it seems that keeping things hygienic would be super important to avoid a secondary uterine infection. 
I imagine she's going to need stitching up after her kids are born. Has the vet suggested a c-section or anything else that might remove the pressure? That's about all I can think of, if she's that close, is she going to be able to deliver with that issue going on?


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

ISmellLikeGoats said:


> Me, personally, with her being that small I'd empty out a bathroom and clean it up for her to go into and line the floor so it isn't slippery, old clean towels would work, just so she isn't falling on the tile. It would save you from being outside all the time and a cleaner area for her. I don't know anything about it, but it seems that keeping things hygienic would be super important to avoid a secondary uterine infection.
> I imagine she's going to need stitching up after her kids are born. Has the vet suggested a c-section or anything else that might remove the pressure? That's about all I can think of, if she's that close, is she going to be able to deliver with that issue going on?


The vet told me I would have to push everything back in until I see the sack then I might have to assist in delivery so she doesn't have to push as hard. The worry is the after birth part...he said she could get bad then. We are hoping she does everything during vet hours. I love my vet to death but he doesn't do emergency calls. He is the best within an hours drive for goats tho


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

I went back to my vet today and he gave patsey a shot to help the swelling and maybe ease some of her pain. She's still having labor signs but they go for 4 to 5 hours n then stop n she sleeps for 3 to 4 hours. Her latest due possible due date is the 3erd and her earliest was the 17th. That's the few days my Billy actually was mounting her. After those days he had no interest


----------



## toth boer goats

What labor signs?


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

toth boer goats said:


> What labor signs?


Her ligaments are very lose, her hip bones are sticking out, she has a lot of discharge, she keeps arching her back and yawning repeatedly..every time she does her prolapse comes out more n I have to help her get it back in, she's been talking to her belly, she's been licking everything including my mom n me, and she keeps laying down n getting back up, even sitting like a dog with her back legs popped out for a minute or two before moving.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

None of these things are normal for her. She's usually a very lazy goat unless she's hungry


----------



## toth boer goats

She may be getting closer.

Her prolapse may be giving her a false feeling as if she is kidding. It may throw her off that way, so she is talking to them or she is indeed really close.

All you can do is, do what you have been doing and watch her like a hawk.

Good luck.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

Thanks. I know the vet said Saturday that she was beginning to dilate then. He checked her to decide if he should redo the stitches or not. Decided not to because of that


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

Quick update, after the shot from the vet today my patsey hasn't had her prolapse come out in about 7 and a half hours. I am still watching her close but she's been mostly sleeping for the past 5 hours. She still gets up n nibbles feed but then she's laying down n sleeping again. I'm hoping she's just needing the rest after the pain letting up?


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats

That's good that it isn't coming out, I hope the swelling stays down where she can have them uneventfully. Fingers crossed for y'all.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

I'm preying


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayer sent.

Are her ankles swollen?
Walking on eggs shells?
If so, calcium deficiency.

Maybe check her ketone levels too.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

She has no issues like that. The vet said she's completely healthy other than the prolapse. He thinks but isn't 100% sure that shes either having one big baby or two decent sized ones and they're to big for her short body. He mentioned possibly having to do a c section on her but he's hoping she can deliver naturally


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

I'm mostly trying to learn what I'm going to experience if she can deliver them naturally


----------



## toth boer goats

Just make sure the prolapse is in when she delivers or she cannot deliver them.

Also she may not be able to pee if it is out.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

She's been peeing even when it's out but I'm over 24 hours now without it coming out


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

Back to prolapsing, I had to help her get it back in about 20minutes ago  I feel so bad for her and I'm doing everything I can to help her


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh no, I am sorry.

That is all you can do until she kids.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

We went back to the vet today. He said she's dilated enough he could get 2 fingers in with a little room to spare. He gave her two more shots. One is to help the babies lungs develop more to be safe incase she is early...her latest possible due date is the 3erd. She is to be watched constantly now. Never left alone. We have to keep putting the prolapse back in until after she delivers. If she gets in duress and can't deliver we will have to do the c section. No other way around it.


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayers for her.

Dex does a good job for the lungs of the babies.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

Lol he hasn't told me names of any meds just what they do. Is honestly probably forget if he did tho because I'm so exhausted


----------



## TooManyBoers

lifesabtchlearn2deal said:


> Lol he hasn't told me names of any meds just what they do. Is honestly probably forget if he did tho because I'm so exhausted


I really hope everything goes well for you! Seeing your girl's story has got me really worried for one of my does who is due soon, I'll definitely be keeping an eye on this thread for any tips in case anything happens to mine... How do you put the prolapse back in?


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

Vaginal prolapse if it's not to far out can be put in using gravity for the most part. Someone holds her head and another person lifts her back legs like she's standing on her head and it will slide back in. With patsey it's been within 30 seconds except the times it's been on the edge of to big. Those times I had to do her like that and apply a little pressure with a clean hand. I'm allergic to most gloves so that's a no go for me but I scrubbed my hands and I'm keeping germ x in the pen with her in case I don't have time to scrub. Also if it's dirty before you put it in clean it by dumping some luke warm water over it. Cold water hurts.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

Bottled water is best because you don't know what kind of bacteria is in the faucet water


----------



## SalteyLove

Bottled water can definitely contain bacteria. In fact, most bottled spring water is not required to be tested for fecal coliform, etc.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

I'm going by what my vet said. But I do also have well water


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal




----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

She's enjoying the first sunshine in 6 days. Feeling a little better to. Not in near as much pain


----------



## TooManyBoers

lifesabtchlearn2deal said:


> She's enjoying the first sunshine in 6 days. Feeling a little better to. Not in near as much pain


She deserves it! Poor girlie!


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

We been up all night pushing. Not constant but about every 30 to 45 minutes. Having to get her prolapse back in every push, I know she's uncomfy but she doesn't seem in a lot of pain as of right now. My mom n I made camp in her pen with her. I got maybe two hours of sleep. Same with my mom taking turns on keeping awake with her


----------



## ksalvagno

Hope she delivers ok for you.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

Thank you


----------



## Goat_Scout

How is she doing?


----------



## toth boer goats

Pushing is it because of her prolaspe or is she in labor with complications?

Hope she is OK?


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

We keep doing pushing for a couple hours, I can feel the baby moving down when she lets me rub on her a little. Still have baby movement too. I'm watching that close. One of the shots my vet gave her yesterday? My days are beginning to blend together so I'm not sure if it was yesterday or the day before lol my husband and I actually just argued cuz I thought today was Wednesday. Anyways still no delivery. Holding the prolapse in during pushing has gotten easier. I think mostly because I'm less nervous after doing it most of the night. My vet believes she will deliver by tomorrow night. If not she's gotta go back to see him


----------



## groovyoldlady

(((((Hugs)))))


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch

If I were you I think I would be tempted to induce. Just get it over with. That prolapse has to hurt


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

One of the meds the vet gave her yesterday was to slowly induce her. That's why he did the steroids for the babies lungs. I'm about 80% sure it's twins or trips


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayers sent, hope she kids soon without issues.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

Still no delivery. Her bag has gotten twice the size it was 2 days ago and the vet said then it was full lol my mom and I can still feel the babies kicking and stuff when she lays down especially when she's pushing. She's still eating and drinking. Has actually been kinda playful today between pushing trying to take my mom's n I drinks or snacks. We only let her have Fritos out of all of our snacks tho and even then it's adding up to maybe ten chips a day. Just enough to keep her happy. Also we are picking up another shot for her swelling from the vet in about an hour. He told me on the phone today he doesn't want to do another c section until she starts showing signs of being in distress. With us not leaving her alone at all we will know asap when that time comes and he gave us information for another vet that's available for emergency calls if we run into that issue after his office hours. Prayers would be awesome mostly to help us keep our energy up to be able to help her. A couple hours of sleep every day for this long is bringing my mom n I both down


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

Soo about fifteen minutes ago Mrs patsey was pushing super hard. I was holding her vaginal prolapse in when suddenly she had what I believe to be an anal prolapse. I was able to get it back in the same way I do her vaginal one and of course she did this right when my vet closed. I called ten times hoping I'd catch him before leaving the office but no answer. Any ideas on things to do to help her there? Or just keeping it in like i have been the vaginal my best option?


----------



## toth boer goats

Contact your vet as soon as you can.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

We are doing somewhat better than yesterday depending how you look at it lol she's not pushing as much so her anal issues are good right now. Her vaginal prolapse is still coming out but she's able to suck it back in on her own half the time. I'm just having to watch it to make sure she doesn't suck hay or something in with it.


----------



## toth boer goats

Maybe try this.

https://www.premier1supplies.com/sheep-guide/2012/10/using-a-prolapse-harness-retainer/


----------



## Sfgwife

lifesabtchlearn2deal said:


> Soo about fifteen minutes ago Mrs patsey was pushing super hard. I was holding her vaginal prolapse in when suddenly she had what I believe to be an anal prolapse. I was able to get it back in the same way I do her vaginal one and of course she did this right when my vet closed. I called ten times hoping I'd catch him before leaving the office but no answer. Any ideas on things to do to help her there? Or just keeping it in like i have been the vaginal my best option?


Have you called the emergency vet? Still feel kids movin? Her pushin hard would tell me she is truly in labor and these babies need come out now for her and them. In pushin the prolapse back in can you tell if she is dialated?

At this point i would almost go for the section and have her Fixed while he is in there so this cannot happen again. Havin both place prolapse is bad and i would be afraid it would all happen again. One happenin ok yes it happens sometimes but both... i would be worryin bout her pelvic muscles bein no good and her passin that onto kids.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

I can still feel the babies moving. She is dialated. The vet confirmed that Wednesday. Her pushing I'm not sure if is from trying to deliver or from feeling pressure from the swelling of her prolapse. The vet thinks a mix of both. She's trying to get the baby where it needs to be but also trying to push the swelling out at the same time. My vet suggested trying to breed her again in about a year and if she has complications again not to breed her again. Which I'm okay with the not breeding her again. I'm not worried about getting her fixed cuz my males don't stay with my females except the one month out of the year I want them to breed and then the ones I don't want bred go into my back yard or another pen. I have 5 places i can separate them and I'm working on a 6th. Two of my biggest pens are set up for horses and cows right now. Not goats lol


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

So we had some really cold air hit over night and patseys prolapse is getting dried out almost like the feel of chapped lips but only on the very beginning part about the size of a golf ball. Is it safe do you think yo put either bag balm or neosborn on it to give it moisturemoisture? My vet had me just putting water on it but with this dryness it's not wanting to go in because it's getting caught


----------



## ksalvagno

You get to a point where you just have to do what you think is right. I'd go ahead and put something on it.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

you know a goat is smart when they learn sitting like that helps the prolapse go back in most of the time.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal




----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal




----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal




----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

All of those pictures happened within ten minutes. I took them from camera to upload


----------



## Sfgwife

lifesabtchlearn2deal said:


> All of those pictures happened within ten minutes. I took them from camera to upload


You are such a great goatie maman! Sleepin in a tent with that babe. Or that is what it looks like. ohlala:


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

We had to move to a tent today. Lol we went from being high 40s to low 50s at night to possible snow today and tomorrow. Yesterday we was in shorts n tank tops. My barn has my two other expecting mommas in it and they been bullying patsey so I had to separate them. We was under a gazebo with tarps around it in a pen that's about 20ft by 20ft. Now we are on my mom's covered huge back porch. And patsey is used to being in this area because my mom bottle raised her


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch

I was unaware a goat could dilate any without being in labor. At this point I would probably do a section and never breed her again. You are far more patient than I am. With her double prolapsing she has a great risk of infection.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

I'm very fond of my animals. I'll do for them what I'd do for a child if it's in my power. That's probably because I can't have children of my own. My vet doesn't want to do the c section until later. He doesn't want to do it unless he has to. We have been watching her close for infection and she will probably do antibiotics once she delivers


----------



## toth boer goats

Yeah, it is a bit unnerving she is dilated but not in labor. If she is open, I would think she would be having them. 
Or the vet would be trying to get her more dilated to get them out of there.

I feel really bad for her and you. 
Very unpleasant thing to go through.

You are a very special person to go through that with her, on constant watch and helping her.
But I kinda wonder why the vet isn't trying to do more, if the kids are ready and she has been dilated. Sorry about the rant. 

With her prolapsing so badly. I myself wouldn't put her through that again and would not breed her.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

He's supposed to be calling me back after he finishes his emergency surgeries today...someone had a wreck with their horse trailer at like 6am. But one of the shots he gave her Wednesday was to help the babies develop faster. Main focus is the lungs. The other shot was for a slow induction. He said it should work by sunday (yesterday) and she still hasn't delivered but the baby or babies are still moving. As far as the dialating goes she was starting to a week ago Saturday according to him. At that point he said he could barely get the tip of a finger in it. Wednesday he said she was a lose two. This is my first kidding experience ever. I've bottle raised quite a few but never was there for delivery. All I know right now is what I've seen on videos and read or been told. I listen to my vet because he is a vet but I do ask questions when others give me ideas to try. Like iodine wash on her prolapse...he told me that's actually bad for her babies. After delivery it's safe but illegal to use on goats in oklahoma...something about butcher laws...shes not going to be butchered ever but the laws limit a lot of what he can do.


----------



## toth boer goats

Hope she will be OK.

Iodine shouldn't be used on her prolapse no, it is too strong and drying.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

I finally got a call back. He told me I could use preparation h on her prolapse no more than twice in a day. He said it might not help much but it's worth a try at this point cuz we are running out of options. She's to the point if we restitch her and pushes hard enough she could rip the stitches which is why the vet doesn't want to do it again but if we decide to try he will. If he does the c section we run a high risk of infection and the babies not making it. He wants to wait until she shows beginning signs of duress to go to that point...he says he thinks it's the best rout for her and babies both. My third option is to try to hold the prolapse inside her while she delivers the babies...once I can get hold of the nose and both feet help her pull so maybe it only takes three or four pushes to get it out. The last two options are basically where I'm at...if I can't get the prolapse held in so the babies can pass is when the c section comes in...im just like idk at this point. What option would yall go with? After all of this I'd hate for the babies to die because I chose to take them to early but I'm afraid of waiting to long and losing babies and momma both....HELP?


----------



## toth boer goats

Maybe try this contraption.
https://www.premier1supplies.com/sheep-guide/2012/10/using-a-prolapse-harness-retainer/
https://www.premier1supplies.com/sheep-guide/2012/10/using-a-prolapse-harness-retainer/
http://www.infovets.com/books/smrm/c/c900.htm
You can use a very mild antiseptic solution dilute chlorhexidine or diluted betadine, not really strong iodine, use sterile water.


----------



## Sfgwife

I saw you say her latest possible due date is the third right. So that is tomorrow plus the vet gave her the inj for the kids lungs as well. Why is the vet not considering a shot to really enduce her now?


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch

If her last possible due date really is tomorrow, she is full term and can deliver now. Are you positive on her breeding dates? If you are I would have vet induce her now. Get it over with.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

He's worried I might be wrong. She was with my happy from October 27 to December 17th but he showed no interest in her after November 9th. I left him in longer because he was still interested in one of my other girls. The online calculator I did came up with tomorrow. Maybe I need to sit down n do pen n paper


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal




----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

I have November 9th marked and paid attention close cuz that day I had to help her get unstuck...she had got her head between the fence post and the gate. While she was stuck my happy was all over her. She couldn't get away from him. Once she was freed he left her completely alone. He stayed with Tullittle and Lilly


----------



## Goat_Scout

You are a great goat mama and she is lucky to have you. 
Yeah, since you aren't 100% sure that tomorrow is her last due date, I personally would not induce unless the doe's life is at stake. 

And I second getting a prolapse harness if that's possible!


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

My vet thinks with how hard she's pushing the harness will hurt her more than help...same situation as re stitching


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

So we just had a while of hard pushing. I was able to hold her prolapse in with two fingers inside of her. I could feel three small hard things in hoping was the front feet and nose. I had A LOT of lube on my glove (my sister got me some I'm not allergic to today) and I didn't wiggle my fingers or anything...i hope this means we are close


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

We're holding her vaginal prolapse in to make room for the baby to come through I can feel pretty sure as a head and every time the baby comes down to touch my fingertips I back out a little bit to keep the prolapse in place so it goes in it instead of pushing everything out at once


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch

Hopefully she delivers soon and her prolapse goes away after


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch

Any progress??


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

She's taking a quick break thank God cuz I need to pee lol


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

I'm 90% sure I'm feeling a head and hooves. What I think is the head feels about the size if a tangerine


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

But I can't grab n pull yet


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

My goal is to hold her vagina walls in place while the baby comes thru but the hole inside where she dilates is only three fingers big so I'm trying to slowly stretch that more for her so the baby can get in it....it feels like it's hitting the side instead of the hole


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

Anyone who doesn't have steady hands or is really jumpy I recommend not doing this. I'm terrified of busting the bag to soon this way or tearing her wall or dialating her too fast n causing tearing


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch

It's probably a baby. Usually the doe pushing the baby into the cervix is what really dilates it. Not sure if manual dilating is good? I've never had to assist. I think I would only be holding prolapse in and let her do the birthing until you can grab a leg to pull.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch

Any news?


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats

I've been following this - is there an update? Hope all is well.


----------



## groovyoldlady

I'm on pins and needles waiting with you - and praying for both you and your goatie!!!


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

She stopped pushing again around 5am. Still no babies. I laid down beside her n we slept until now.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

With the baby so close and her trying to push again my vet n I decided to go ahead and do the c section. Compared to last night the swelling is A LOT worse inside of her. It doesn't feel like there is room for the baby to come thru


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck! I hope all goes well.


----------



## SalteyLove

I Hope the surgery was a success


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats

Fingers crossed that all went well.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

We have a big boy. He is having a little trouble breathing but he is breathing on his own. He's on oxygen. I'll be able to ask more questions after I pick them up from the vet about if he's early or not. I'll keep yall posted with pictures and information


----------



## TooManyBoers

lifesabtchlearn2deal said:


> We have a big boy. He is having a little trouble breathing but he is breathing on his own. He's on oxygen. I'll be able to ask more questions after I pick them up from the vet about if he's early or not. I'll keep yall posted with pictures and information


Wonderful news that he's alive! Dont be disheartened, it's amazing what little survivors goat kids can be... unless mine are just darned stubborn.

How's mumma doing?


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

Vet says he's not early. Actually seems possibly over due. He said he's started having issues holding his body temperature now. Maybe to much stress inside momma? Patsey is doing great...im just like what now?


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

Baby boy didn't make it. They tried to get his body temperature up but he gave up to quickly and stopped breathing.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Oh no! I’m so sorry.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry. I hope Patsey does well for you.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

So I'm skipping pictures unless someone wants some of patsey. She's bloody from her surgery but she's doing good. Eating and drinking. She's not talking as much as she was but she is talking. I was going to try to milk some of her colostrum out to freeze in case I need it for my next momma...i like to be prepared but she says no to being touched anywhere except her head. I don't want to force her to sit still because of her stitches and she has been thru A LOT


----------



## groovyoldlady

OH..I am so sorry you lost him. 

But I am SO GLAD Patsey is doing ok. You are a great goat mama to take such good care of her!


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats

I'm sorry for the loss of the baby, but glad Patsey is ok.


----------



## singinggoatgirl

So glad Patsy made it! Sorry about the buckling!


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

Woke up this morning to patsey bleeding A LOT. My vet had me come get shots to give her every 12 hours. One for pain, one for the bleeding, and one to help the uterus keep contracting to get everything out. She's still eating and drinking so as long as we get the bleeding under control she should be okay. My vet thinks she kept pushing and tried to prolapse again to cause all of the bleeding. Fingers crossed these shots do help.


----------



## groovyoldlady

Oh goodness...I am praying for Patsey! and You! Right now!


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

Thank you


----------



## groovyoldlady

((((((Hugs))))))


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

My poor girl had to be put where she can't run or jump on anything. She loves sitting on top of stuff to sleep so she's upset about that and she can't be with any of the other animals not even my mom's dog she's friends with who won't hurt her but the vet is worried about her trying to play with Izzy.


----------



## ksalvagno

Poor thing. I hope she fully recovers for you.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

She's definitely prolapsing again and looks like she's trying to pass after birth? Whatever it is she wants to eat it. I'm so confused and she waited to get worse after my vet closed


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal




----------



## groovyoldlady

Ah, maybe (hopefully?) she is just passing the afterbirth, then. They DO tend to want to eat it. It won't hurt her if she does.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

I know one of the shots I'm giving her every 12 hours are to contract the uterus so I'm hoping it's for that. It definitely smells like after birth. A smell I'm very used to because of dogs, cats, and horses


----------



## toth boer goats

Sorry for the loss. 
Praying for mama.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch

Wonder if you can do the prolapse thing for sheep since we know she isn't going to kid now.


----------



## TooManyBoers

Oh, poor girl  I hope she pulls herself together for you and gets better, she deserves a break.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

She is doing a lot better now. Once she got the after birth out she started acting like her old self. She wants to play but she's still not allowed but I consider that a good sign. Her bleeding has all but stopped now too


----------



## TooManyBoers

lifesabtchlearn2deal said:


> She is doing a lot better now. Once she got the after birth out she started acting like her old self. She wants to play but she's still not allowed but I consider that a good sign. Her bleeding has all but stopped now too


That is definitely good!  it's amazing how well they can recover from a c-section.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

I was scared from the blood. I'd be afraid of a horse losing that much let alone a tiny goat lol


----------



## TooManyBoers

lifesabtchlearn2deal said:


> I was scared from the blood. I'd be afraid of a horse losing that much let alone a tiny goat lol


Oh dear, poor thing! Have you given her any iron supplement or anything?


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

My vet put her on a four day regime of shots. 9am will be the start of day 3


----------



## groovyoldlady

Things are sounding more hopeful now. Huzzah!


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

I really thought I was going to lose her Thursday when I seen all of the blood


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad she is doing ok.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

So today is patseys last day of shots and she's doing amazing. I even have an extra pain shot she ended up not needing because they was as needed. I'm still keeping it until Thursday to be safe but I don't think I'll end up having to give it to her.


----------



## ksalvagno

Great news!


----------



## toth boer goats

Very good to hear.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

My patsey doing amazingly well lol


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal




----------



## ksalvagno

Great to hear!


----------



## toth boer goats

Good to hear.


----------

